# Rank Sets



## Jezlad

I've added Rank Sets to the forum. This'll enable you to match your ranks to your favourite army and will be selectable in your profile.

Nothing amazing, just a novel way to personalise your usernames.


Now we need ranks 1-15 for each of the following races.

Chaos Space Marines (Forum Default) - Completed 
Daemonhunters - Completed
Dark Eldar
Eldar 
Imperial Guard
Necrons - Completed
Orks - Completed
Space Marines
Tau - Completed
Tyranids
Witch Hunters
Add your suggestions to this thread. The staff will discuss and pick the best ones. 

The intention is to keep the actual ranks secret until they're revealed so this thread will be deleted once compete.

Jez


----------



## Warboss Dakka

Now this is a fantastic idea. Having jumped around so many boards that are chaos based, having the option to be something other than a chaos marine is great.

Orks Selected - Thanks Warboss Dakka.


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Editted by Jez*

Chaos Space Marines taken - thanks Vash.


----------



## blkdymnd

Tyranids:
1. Gaunt
2. Spinegaunt
3. Hormagaunt
4. Gargoyle
5. Ravener
6. Biovore
7. Lictor
8. Carnifex
9. Trygon
10. Warrior
11. Zoanthrope
12. Hive Tyrant
13. Malenthrope
14. Harridan
15. Dominatrix


----------



## Elchimpster

Adeptus Astartes

1. Aspirant
2. Neophyte
3. Initiate
4. Scout
5. Battle-Brother
6. Veteran-Sergeant
7. Deathwatch Veteran
8. Terminator Sergeant
9. Codicier
10. Epistolary
11. Lexicanum
12. Brother Captain
13. Reclusiarch
14. Dreadnought
15. Venerable Dreadnought
16. Chapter Master


----------



## blkdymnd

Space Marines
1. Geneseed
2. Initiate
3. Scout
4. Veteran Scout
5. Battle Brother
6. Tactical Marine
7. Veteran Sergeant
8. Assault Marine
9. Devastator
10. Company Champion
11. Terminator
12. Captain
13. Commander
14. Chapter Master
15. Primarch


----------



## blkdymnd

Eldar:
1. Mon'Keigh
2. Bonesinger
3. Guardian
4. Storm Guardian
5. Dire Avenger
6. Aspect Warrior
7. Wraithguard
8. Warlock
9. Spiritseer
10. Exarch
11. Autarch
12. Farseer
13. Wraithlord
14. Avatar
15. Khaine


----------



## Warboss Dakka

I'd personally make that Vet Sgt ahead of Assault and Devestator since he really outranks any regular marine regardless of their weapon set up. If it were me, I'd probably loose Assault and Devestator altogether since they don't really outrank anyone. I'd also take out Captain since it is likely to show up in IG and if theya ren't the same rank between the two lists it could become confusing as to which captain you are. 

I'd go something like:
5. Battle Brother
6. Vet. Sgt.
7. Terminator
8. Company Champion
9. Tech Marine
10. Apothecary
11. Chaplain
12. Librarian
13. Commander
14. Chapter Master
15. Primarch

Not trying to be critical, just my own thoughts.


----------



## blkdymnd

Tau Selected - Thanks!


----------



## Viscount Vash

*Editted by Jez*

Necron Selections Added 

Thanks Vash.

Jez


----------



## blkdymnd

*psst* you got Tomb Spyder twice in there


----------



## Warboss Dakka

IG List Based off actual ranks and one that's a bit more fluffy.

Recruit 
Private 
Corporal
Sergeant
Staff sgt.
Master sgt.
Sgt. Major
Leftenant
Commisar
Captain
Major
Lt. Colonel
Colonel
General
High Lord

Recruit
Private
Grunt
Specialist
Corporal
Storm Trooper
Sergeant
Leftenant
Heroic Junior Officer
Commisar
Captain
Major
Heroic Senior Officer
General
High Lord


----------



## Viscount Vash

Cheers blkdymnd do you think anyone noticed?


----------



## uberschveinen

How about Moderator ranks within these fields, to let them enjoy it too?

Black Templars, because I can.

1.Aspirant
2.Neophyte
3.Initiate
4.Battle Brother
5.Sword Brethren
6.Command Sqaud
7.Techmarine
8.Sword Brethren Terminator
9.Dreadnought
10.Venerable Dreadnought
11.Reclusiarch
12.Master of Sanctity
13.Castellan
14.Marshal
15.High Marshal
Moderator rank: Sigismund

Also, Necrons.

1.Machine Worshipper
2.Machine Acolyte
3.Magos of the Machine
4.Necrontyr
5.Scarab
6.Warrior
7.Flayed One
8.Wraith
9.Destroyer
10.Heavy Destroyer
11.Tomb Spyder
12.Immortal
13.Pariah
14.Necron Lord
15.C'tan
Moderator Rank: (One of the surviving C'tan)

Inquisition Selected - cheers Uber.

1.Conscript
2.Recruit
3.Guardsman
4.Special Weapon Trooper
5.Crewman
6.Veteran Guardsman
7.Sergeant
8.Vehicle Commander
9.Stormtrooper 
10.Stormtrooper Sergeant
11.Priest
12.Commisar
13.Lieutenant
14.Captain
15.Colonel
Moderator Rank: Lord Commander Militant


----------



## The Wraithlord

Not a bad idea Uber, not at all. However, we currently have our own 'special' ranks as mods.


----------



## uberschveinen

Yeah, but these are better by definition, because I suggested them.

Besides, if the normal people get choice, so should the moderators. Most of you probably like what you have, but you've got to look ahead to when there'll be more than four of you.


----------



## the cabbage

Can I be my actual rank?


----------



## Jezlad

The selections i've made have been editted to hide the ranks. Thanks guys. Just a few more to go.


----------



## jigplums

Eldar: 

1. Guardian defender
2. Storm Guardian 
3. Guardian Jetbike rider
4. Dire Avenger 
5. Striking Scorpian
6. Warpspider
7. Shining spear
8. Wraithguard 
9. Exarch 
10. Warlock
11. Spirit Seer
12. Wraithlord
12. Farseer
13. Autarch
14. Phoenix Lord
15. Avatar


----------



## cccp

guard - 

conscript
Guardsman
corporal
sergeant 
Veteran Guardsman
stormtrooper
veteran sergeant
Leiutenant 
Major
Colonel
Colonel - Commissar
General
Lord General
Lord General Militant
Warmaster


----------



## Jezlad

Necron, Orks, Inquisition and Tau ranks have been added. You can select rank sets from your profile edit page.

I'll do the rest later


----------



## blkdymnd

excellent...


----------



## Elchimpster

Cool. I've now shifted to Tau (I do play them of course) and have a matching rank and avatar to boot. Shiny!


----------



## Anphicar

uberschveinen said:


> Yeah, but these are better by definition, because I suggested them.
> 
> Besides, if the normal people get choice, so should the moderators. Most of you probably like what you have, but you've got to look ahead to when there'll be more than four of you.


Wait, what? We do have a choice I thought. We have our own custom titles.

And there is more than four of us. Me, WL, Long, VV, Jig, and Jez--all active mods.


----------



## Anphicar

Dark Eldar--

1- Warrior
2- Sybarite
3- Grotesque
4- Mandrake
5- Warp Beast
6- Hellion
7- Reaver
8- Wych
9- Wych Succubus
10- Talos
11- Incubi
12- Haemonculus
13- Incubi Master
14- Dracon
15- Archon


----------



## Viscount Vash

Tyranid done. Thanks Vash. Jez


----------



## blkdymnd

Witch Hunters Selected.

Thanks

Jez


----------



## Elchimpster

blkdymnd said:


> Witchhunters:
> 1. Repentant
> 2. Arbite
> 3. Stormtrooper
> 4. Battle Sister
> 5. Dominion
> 6. Retributor
> 7. Seraphim
> 8. Priest (or Priestess in the Sisters case)
> 9. Sister Superior
> 10. Imagifer
> 11. Celestian
> 12. Palatine
> 13. Canoness
> 14. Inquisitor
> 15. Inquistor Lord


Nicely done. I like it.


----------



## Jezlad

Two more sets added.

Witch Hunters and Tyranids. Keep em coming.

Marines
Guard
Dark Eldar
Eldar

Left to go. I'm going to change the default to Chaos Space Marines.


----------



## hephesto

Here's a some ideas for the Dark Eldar

1 Captured Slave
2 Warrior
3 Wyche
4 Beastmaster
5 Grotesque
6 Mandrake
7 Hellion
8 Scourge 
9 Sybarite
10 Incubi
11 Incubi Master
12 Haemonculus
11 Wyche Dracite
12 Dracon
13 Wyche Arcite
14 Archon
15 Dark Master of Commorragh


----------



## Stella Cadente

Guardsmen

Recruit
Private
Lance corporal
Corporal
Sergeant
Staff Sergeant
Sergeant Major
Regimental Sergeant Major (or God hehe)
2nd Lieutenant
Lieutenant
Captain
Major
Lieutenant Colonel
Colonel
Brigadier
Lieutenant General
Major General
General
Field Marshal

oops more than 15 hehe


----------



## Elchimpster

Imperial Guard

1. Civilian
2. Conscript
3. Inductee or Trainee 
4. Private
5. Corporal
6. Sergeant
7. Sergeant Major
8. Lieutenant
9. Captain
10. Major
11. Colonel
12. General
13. Field Marshal
14. Warmaster
15. Commissar (since the commisariat does supercede the chain of command)

Cheers!


----------



## Elchimpster

Eldar

1. Guardian
2. Ranger
3. Pathfinder
4. Aspect Warrior
5. Black Guardian
6. Harlequin Trooper 
7. Bonesinger
8. Warlock
9. Shadowseer
10. Exarch
11. Solitaire
12. Great Harlequin
13. Farseer
14. Phoenix Lord
15. Avatar


----------



## uberschveinen

Actually, a Phoenix Lord is higher ranked than an avatar. There's a few dozen Craftworlds and each has an Avatar, but there's only a very few Phoenix Lords.


----------



## Antioch

Eldar

Guardian Defender
Storm Guardian
Ranger
Aspect Warrior
Harlequin Trouper
Exarch
Bonesinger
Shadowseer
Warlock
Spiritseer
Great Harlequin
Farseer
Autarch
Avatar
Phoenix Lord


Just some minor adjustments from Elchimpster's suggestion.


----------



## Elchimpster

I was wondering about the black guardians. They have previously served in a close-combat aspect haven't they?
I think you're right in the Phoenix Lord/ Avatar bit.


----------



## Antioch

Black Guardians are just Guardians trained more vigorously. Ulthwe Eldar stopped following Aspects to the point where they didn't have enough to support themselves, and as such had to form a standing army instead of a militia, like normal Guardians.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

can someone finish the adeptus astartes please!


----------



## Elchimpster

Antioch said:


> Black Guardians are just Guardians trained more vigorously. Ulthwe Eldar stopped following Aspects to the point where they didn't have enough to support themselves, and as such had to form a standing army instead of a militia, like normal Guardians.


You're right. I just looked it up; I'm a crack head. I don't know where I got that from.


----------



## Firewolf

Marines:

1. servitor
2. initiate
3. scout
4. battle brother
5. assault marine
6. devastator
7. sergeant
8. vet.sergeant
9. terminator
10. librarian
11. chaplain
12. captain
13. master
14. primarch 

>> If im out, sorry, but Space Wolves ranking differs from normal astartes, but i tried.


----------



## Firewolf

Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> can someone finish the adeptus astartes please!



>> Agreed. Im a loyal Space Wolf, not some poxy traitor mutie. Sort it out!!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Adeptus Astartes.

1. Scout
2. Brother Marine
3. Sergeant
4. Veteran
5. Veteran Sergeant
6. Terminator Sergeant
7. Company Standard Bearer
8. Apocathary
9. Techmarine
10. Venerable Dreadnought
11. Chaplian
12. Librarian
13. Captain
14. Chapter Master
15. Primarch


----------



## mattjgilbert

Cool idea  I opted for Witch Hunters of the current sets.


----------



## wertypop

Imperial Guard

1=Conscript 
2=Guardsman 
3=Roughrider 
4=Hardened Veteran 
5=Stormtrooper 
6=Sergeant 
7=Veteran Sergeant 
8=Standard Bearer 
9=Colour Sergeant 
10=2nd Lieutenant 
11=Captian 
12=Commissar 
13=Colonel 
14=Lord Castellian 
15=Lord Solar


----------



## Viscount Vash

Where have all the Eldar gone?

Still Needed are;

Dark Eldar
Eldar
Imperial Guard
Space Marines


----------



## Antioch

I'll play around with the Eldar rank set I posted already. Admittedly it's not in the best order.


EDIT:

Got two lists for you guys:

Eldar:

1. Bonesinger
2. Guardian
3. Ranger
4. Dire Avenger
5. Swooping Hawk
6. Fire Dragon
7. Howling Banshee
8. Dark Reaper
9. Striking Scorpion
10. Warp Spider
11. Exarch
12. Warlock
13. Farseer
14. Autarch
15. Phoenix Lord

I just felt that the Avatar doesn't really fit in the line of progression.

Harlequins:

1. Harlequin Recruit (can't think of something better right now)
2. Webway Pathfinder
3. Harlequin Trouper
4. Harlequin Jetbiker
5. Troupe Leader
6. Jetbike Leader
7. Venom Pilot
8. Death Jester
9. Mime-Daemon
10. Solitaire
11. Shadowseer
12. Elder Solitaire
13. Great Harlequin
14. Savior of the Eldar
15. Laughing God


Comments? Reorders? Just throwing some ideas out there. I kind of like the idea of a separate Harlequin ranking rather than muddling up the two into one. Because Harlequins aren't just Eldar. They're Dark Eldar as well.


----------



## Archondragomyr

Dark Eldar rankings

Well 15 for Dark Eldar are tough, but I'll try.


Trying to be thoughtful 2 variants

Kabal(Male)/Wych Cult(Female)

1.) Grotesque
2.) Scourge
3.) Warp Beast
4.) Beastmaster
5.) Hellion
6.) Reaver
7.) Mandrake
8.) Warrior/Wych
9.) Sybarite/Succubus
10.) Talos
11.) Haemonculi
12.) Master Haemonculi
13.) Dracon/Dracite
14.) Archon/Archite
15.) Supreme Archon of Commorragh(Asrubael Vect)


----------



## Anphicar

Yeah, i had a hard time with DE too. Its hard to say whats better "fluff-wise" a grotesque, mandrake, or warp beast, yah know?


----------



## Archondragomyr

Yeah, I looked at some of the others to try and compare. I think its as good as it can be. I mean Noone wants to be a Grotesque, I'd rather be a Grote, after 7 it was easy, but really that is all of the units plus a few fluffy ones thrown in.


----------



## Jezlad

I'll make the time to add the missing ones tomorrow. I've been fiddling with the directory over the past couple of days.


----------



## Elchimpster

Eldar?
Must...have...eldar...


----------



## cccp

What are the rank numbers?
eg 1 - scum
10-traitor 

etc.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Have we actually got ranks set for each race up and running for each race now?


----------



## cccp

i dont think that there is one for every race - guard are still missing!


----------



## Jezlad

> Have we actually got ranks set for each race up and running for each race now?


We're missing quite a few still. Each one takes around thirty minutes to add in which tbh I don't have atm  

I'll try to put some time aside this weekend to catch up and add them all in. Although the planned switch to vBulletin does make it pointless... :mrgreen:


----------



## black chaplain

how do i select a race

i want to be a space marine


----------



## cccp

click on 'profile' on the toolbar at the top of the screen, then go down to preferences, and then change your rank set. its a little drop down menu.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

go to your profile and look down the page, i think its about 2/3rd of the way down and it has a list you click on. then just select what race you want to be


----------



## Initiate

ya but SM arent finished yet :evil: 

how about

1 Neophyte 
2 Scout
3 Battle-Brother
4 Sergeant
5 Veteran Sergeant
6 Veterans
7 Terminator
8 Reclusiarch
9 Master of Sanctity
10 Lexicanum
11 Codicier
12 Epistolary
13 Chief Librarian
14 Captain
15 Chapter Master


----------



## cccp

space marines are finished and available for you to use. I've just logged in with a non-mod account and theyre definately there.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea, ive been a space marine since they were done ages ago., hence my rank of veteran sergeant


----------



## Initiate

oh.... i thought they were incomplete


----------



## cccp

some of them are, just not the space marine set.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

yea, wasnt the space marine one of the first to be completed?, no it cant have been, i complained about it lol. ohh well, its done now and thats all i care about, although i may have to transfer to Tau since i am starting a new army...


----------



## DarthIbis

It doesn't look like Eldar has been quite nailed-down yet. I'll take a crack at it:

Exodite
Guardian
Storm Guardian
Ranger
Pathfinder
Windrider
Wraithguard
Aspect Warrior
Exarch
Wraithlord
Warlock
Spiritseer
Autarch
Farseer
Phoenix Lord

Feel free to comment.


----------



## Elchimpster

I'd love to see these come back. This was part of the charm of Heresy Online.


----------



## Anphicar

Agreed, Elchimpstah.


----------



## Bloodhound

What's happening with the new forum? Are the ranks still up? Also, Is the reputation available?


----------

